# 5 Pigeons need a home



## trishaxolotl (Sep 6, 2008)

Hi,

Please don't dis me for this - I'm trying to do the right thing.

A small baby pigeon rescue has blossomed into a small hobby - resulting in me rescuing 5 reject racers due to be culled - this has been ok for a couple of years but my house - or garden is becoming the latest place to hang out. Having 2 small children under 3 years I would like a bit less poo outside and the wild pigeons are trying to set up nests anywhere and everywhere.

I need to stop all this before it becomes a welfare issue (or a neighbour issue) so would like to rehome my 5 pigeons.

Trouble is the world seems to think they are vermin.

I live in Herts - any suggestions please???


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

trishaxolotl said:


> Hi,
> 
> Please don't dis me for this - I'm trying to do the right thing.
> 
> ...


Thank you for your care and concern over these birds. You are NOT doing a bad thing. I commend you for taking the necessary steps to find homes for your birds.

As far as your rehabbed birds, you can post in the adoption section of the forum, and I want to personally thank you for offering these birds a home.

Where is herts?


----------



## trishaxolotl (Sep 6, 2008)

*Apologies for my ignorance*

I am actually in Hertfordshire UK. I got so excited at finding a website that may be able to help after many hours of looking that I didn't realise you are mainly in America.

Sorry - hope someone can still help?!


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Sure we can.
Here's a list of UK resources and some sanctuaries.

http://pij-n-angels.forumotion.net/pigeon-resources-f8/matilda-s-list-england-t256.htm


----------



## trishaxolotl (Sep 6, 2008)

*Thanks*

Lets hope it gets me some help!

Trish


----------



## Raisindust (Apr 8, 2010)

Good luck putting the birds in a safe and happy home.


----------

